# Ex racehorse hunting?



## foxhunter2000 (7 January 2008)

Planning on taking my tb gelding bloodhounding at end of the month. Hoping he wont be toooooo mad! has anyone else taken ex - racers out b4?


----------



## Baggybreeches (7 January 2008)

I have taken mine out 3 times now, and I took him to first one on boxing day last year! That was a bad idea, big field lots of whooping etc!!
I have to say though he has now settled into it and is a pleasure to hunt! Try to go on a day when there wont be much standing around, that tends to wind them up. Also I head for home when I am read, just so as he learns to come away from the field and I dont want to loose all the condition I have got on him!
PS dont be afraid to try a double bridle! Saves a lot of pulling.


----------



## foxhunter2000 (7 January 2008)

thanks for advice i am wonderind wot bit to go in hes in a 3 ring snaffle at the mo. Yeah at the end of the day i can always turn round and come home. I think he will love it! It is a worry about any condition lost we cant really spare any! wondering weather to up meals to 3 a day nearer the time? 
Although took other tb mare last month and looked great after and coped very well.


----------



## RunToEarth (7 January 2008)

I took a friend's out last season, it was a breath of fresh air compared to my over lively coloured but still didn't really enjoy it. I don't like doing anything too taxing on flimsy things, I always think I will end up over their little necks! I did think he was a little bit on his toes, a lot of parking his bottom into walls and hedges so he didn't play about, and the meet itself was a rather bumpy ride!


----------



## foxhunter2000 (7 January 2008)

yes if theres any fart arseing about im expecting it at the meet. when hes sees the hounds etc. Im sure once hes moving he will settle though.


----------



## madgirl (7 January 2008)

I did (well someone took him for us) and he lost his head and boiled over and bolted. However I have hunted one this season and he is a dream to hunt...perfect in everyway and an amzing jumper. Have to say thought he is super calm at home anyway and mine isn't as calm. It depends on the horse TBH.some take to it others don't.


----------



## RunToEarth (7 January 2008)

I think madclause has hit the nail on the head really, regardless of what the horse has done previously, how it is bred, or how it is put together, its all the luck of the draw as to how it hunts. Mine is a little bit fizzy to say the least but I have bossed him and feel that there would'nt be too many people that would be able to hunt him, which makes me a proud person.
I have been lucky enough to hunt a variety of steeds and its just whether they have the sanity to settle to it, some horses just do not have the brain to hunt, and you can find the most firey horses settle to hunting, whilst the old dobbins don't. I ride an ISH called Bertie for a lady, he is a dopey, lazy eventer who never really got anywhere because he is too lazy, he often stops at jumps and is really a dosile donkey, but you should have seen the commotion when we hunted him, legs here there and everywhere, strong as hell in a double bridle, stupid, rearing, shaking, even attempting to roll on the floor.


----------



## sevenoceans (7 January 2008)

Mine loved it and is a fanastic hunter, will stay behind, but do pull hell alot! so strong arms needed! I take him hunting in snaffle. He does loose alot of weight (its up to indivaduals) we don't hunt much anyway (due to lack of transport) we try as much as possible (approx 4 per season) I am not too worried as he eats hell alot and still is sane!


----------



## Queenbee (7 January 2008)

my mates, an ex jockey, last year she was given an 18 year old ex-racer who, since the end of his racing years became an huntsmans horse.  There is nothing they can't do well!!!, At 18 he is enjoying a calmer life of local shows and happy hacking.  Have a great time hunting!!


----------



## Safina (8 January 2008)

My ex-racer is doing his first season and had completely suprised me. I thought I was in for a nightmare as he is horrid to hack in a group (joggy, bargy if behind, nappy if in front etc) but he has been a complete angel - well mannered when in a group and happy to tuck in near the back when going at speed (as he has been know to kick if being jostled). We have a bit of headthrowing and I cannot say I like galloping round sharp &amp; muddy corners but thats about it.

It helps that I hunt with a small and friendly pack I guess and we have little/no jumping. Try it and see, its been a pleasure hunting my boy and I am looking forward to the rest of the season.


----------



## Heidi1 (8 January 2008)

Hunt my exracer with the Readyfield Bloodhounds and she is a star, far better than my other horse, don't come home with arms 2ft long then when I went out.


----------



## Mavis (8 January 2008)

I had an ex chaser when I was about 19 or 20 who I hunted several times, he was fab (he was a crap racehorse though!) except for the only occasion I took him out in a completely inappropriate bit (I think it was a happy mouth snaffle) and we overturned at considerable speed  

My last ex racer was a very good racehorse and a very bad hunter, I genuinely believed I was going to die.   

Edited cos I have had one too many G&amp;Ts and cant type


----------



## wizzi901 (9 January 2008)

rather you than me!! i was told never under any circumstances take our ex pointer hunting, or there would be a good chance i would die!!


----------

